# THE BLESSING OF THE PETS



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I took Rosie to the Blessing of the Pets today. She was afraid at first of the big dogs, especially those that were jumping up on everyone that walked by. But then she was content to walk around. But she wouldn't have anything to do with the Shih Tzus and everyone thought she was a mixed breed one. Then I heard one may say that he at first thought that lady had a skunk with her. lol A certain boxer looked at her as if she would make a good meal.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharimg your experience. I had never heard of a pet blessing.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Me neither, but I'm pretty sure my girls need a good blessing!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice picture of Rosie!

There is a church around here that has blessing of the pets tomorrow. I think I may take Lizzie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures! I think the Presbyterian church here does that once a year. Neat idea!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Saint Francis of Assisi is the saint of pets and ecology, around Oct 4 or first part of Oct many Catholic churches do a day to bless the pets. Today there are inter faith churches that do it too. Lucile is that Rosie with the small girl??? Who is the cute little girl???


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Hmmmm.....I'm gonna have to have a little talk with Father Bries, and let him know he's slackin'! HeeHee!


----------

